# Java Virtual Machine Launcher (Fehlermeldung)



## murriiii (23. Dez 2015)

Hi java-forum comunity,

hab ein kleines Programm erstellt und es mit NetBeans in JAR umgewandelt. Sobald ich die JAR Datei aus mein NetBeansProjects Ordner entnehme und es auf ein anderen Pfad (z.b. auf Desktop) öffne, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:









Kann man das irgendwie beheben? Würde nämlich das Programm gerne an Freunde usw. weiterversende, jedoch würde es sich ja bei denen dann auch nicht öffnen. Danke in voraus.


----------



## Flown (23. Dez 2015)

Versuch doch mal deine Jar mittels der Konsole zu starten mit dem Befehl: `java -jar <jar-path>`
Dann postest du nochmal den Stacktrace


----------



## murriiii (23. Dez 2015)

Hab leider gar keine Ahnung was da steht ... Hätte wohl doch lieber Informatik studieren sollen ^^'... Ach ja, danke für die Antwort


----------



## fhoffmann (23. Dez 2015)

Du benutzt offensichtlich Code aus dem Package org.jfree.data.category.
Wahrscheinlich ist dieser Code in einer jar-Datei enthalten. Diese jar-Datei kann jedoch nicht gefunden werden.


----------



## murriiii (23. Dez 2015)

Tu ich tatsächlich, kannst du hellsehen?  Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das zu beheben? ^^ ... Irgendwie in die JAR integrieren oder sowas ähnliches... Kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus


----------



## fhoffmann (23. Dez 2015)

Du kannst beim Aufruf den CLASSPATH angeben:

java -cp C:\pfad\zur\benutzten\jardatei.jar -jar ...


----------



## murriiii (23. Dez 2015)

Heißt das, dass ich die Jar Datei nur über die cmd (mit dem angegebenen Befehl) öffnen kann?? Oder wo gebe ich das ganze an??


----------



## fhoffmann (23. Dez 2015)

Du kannst auch (für Windows) ein "starte_Programm.bat" anlegen, das den Befehl enthält. Ein Doppelklick darauf (statt auf die jar-Datei) würde das Programm starten. Allerdings müssten deine Freunde, denen du das Programm gibst, dort den korrekten Pfad eintragen.
Professionelle Programme dagegen benutzen beliebig komplizierte Installationsprogramme.


----------



## Flown (24. Dez 2015)

Du kannst auch wenn du eine JAR erstellst alle Abhängigkeiten mit reinpacken.


----------

